# 22 auto mag Vers,17HMR  pistol



## predator (Mar 14, 2008)

Dose any one know of one that shoots good/ 22 auto mag or 17HMR. I found a 17hmr taurus model 17 17HMR hunter Revolver with a 12" barrell stainless I like it but was wanting a 22mag due to bullett $$ need some help here.


----------



## predator (Mar 15, 2008)

*22 Lr*

After reading some on the net I belive I will go with 22 LR auto 
just haft to make up mind which one I have looked at the ruger / browning and the beretta, Browning"s trigger feels the best but I like the beretta neos any body have one of these ? Beretta of course.


----------

